# Gleeden-Social network per traditori



## Lettrice (21 Dicembre 2009)

Un social network per i tradimenti
È boom (anche) tra gli italiani
Centomila iscrizioni in due settimane per il sito dedicato 
a chi cerca una relazione extraconiugale



L'home page di GleedenMILANO – In poco più di due settimane, già 100.000 membri: è boom di iscritti per Gleeden, sito dedicato agli incontri extraconiugali. Il sito, lanciato dalla società americana BlackDivine, è attivo in 158 Paesi. La "palma" degli infedeli spetta ai francesi (62.000 iscritti), seguiti da italiani e belgi. 

AAA TRADIMENTO CERCASI - Un occhio ai profili, un altro alle statistiche e l'identikit del traditore-tipo è presto fatto. È uomo (come il 68% degli aderenti), ha 39 anni (l’età media registrata), una buona posizione sociale (il 34% si presenta come quadro). Molti anche i medici, che rappresentano il 17%. Le donne, invece, sono ancora minoritarie: per loro, l'età media è di 34 anni. Al sito, dedicato a chi cerca una relazione extraconiugale, possono iscriversi anche i single. Che però non paiono molto interessati alla novità: solo il 13% degli utenti dichiara di non essere in coppia. 

ANONIMATO? NON SEMPRE - «Il tradimento riguarda tutte le persone e tutte le coppie, ma resta ancora un argomento tabù. Il segreto del nostro successo è aver portato questo tabù alla luce del sole», spiega Teddy Truchot, direttore di BlackDivine, in un'intervista al quotidiano francese Le Parisien. Ogni giorno il sito riceve circa 1.500 nuove domande di iscrizione, qualche centinaio di mail di incoraggiamento e, almeno fino ad oggi, nessuna di protesta. Molti cercano l'anonimato, si presentano con foto tagliate o sfocate. Altri invece non hanno di queste remore: «Molte persone sposate si dicono che di certo il loro partner non sarà iscritto al sito. Poi ci sono quelli che, d'accordo con il proprio compagno, cercano una terza persona per vivacizzare la loro vita di coppia».

MASSIMA DISCREZIONE - Vista la peculiarità del servizio che offre, Gleeden ha rafforzato i controlli per proteggere i membri dalle infiltrazioni esterne. E creato uno speciale pulsante, chiamato Stop!, che permette di disconnettersi in tutta fretta nel caso di arrivo inaspettato del legittimo consorte. 

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/09_...to_41b07df0-ecaf-11de-a048-00144f02aabc.shtml


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2009)

è così; ormai la regola è il tradimento , la fedeltà trasgressione


----------



## Lettrice (21 Dicembre 2009)

Queste cose mi sembrano assurde. Andarsi a cercare il tradimento cosi' senza ritegno su un sito e' proprio triste.

Queste cose no le approvo.


----------



## Minerva (21 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Queste cose mi sembrano assurde. Andarsi a cercare il tradimento cosi' senza ritegno su un sito e' proprio triste.
> 
> Queste cose no le approvo.


 è proprio questa la differenza sostanziale del tradimento new age: calcolato, cercato, cliccato.
se un tempo poteva succedere nelle frequentazioni lavorative o sociali ormai si entra nel virtuale direttamente a caccia.


----------



## Alce Veloce (21 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Queste cose mi sembrano assurde. Andarsi a cercare il tradimento cosi' senza ritegno su un sito e' proprio triste.
> 
> Queste cose no le approvo.


E' solo ulteriore comprova del fatto che la libertà non basta pretenderla, bisognerebbe guadagnarsela con la maturazione.
In quel sito penso che, malgrado l'età media, di "maturi" ce ne siano ben pochi.


----------



## Amoremio (22 Dicembre 2009)

alce, benchè tu parlassi evidentemente di una maturazione non anagrafica,
se l'età media è 39 anni non son proprio tutti di primo pelo.

a 39 anni, senza bisogno di essere un adone o una venere, rimorchia veramente chiunque.
io che li ho ampiamente superati e non ho mai avuto un fisico asciutto e palestrato (che regge meglio sulle gare di  fondo anagrafico) so che se volessi avrei diverse opzioni a portata di mano, almeno un paio senza alcuno sforzo.
per un uomo l'età si allunga e l'estetica non è rigorosamente fondamentale.

al che mi chiedo:
che razza di orrido bradipo (volevo dire "cesso pigro", ma non so se si può) e sommamente insicuro devi essere per non trovare il modo di fare un po' di ginnastica orizzontale, eventualmente extraconiugale (dato che non tutti sono in coppia), nel mondo reale?

poi però mi vengono in mente quelli che scambiano T.net per un forum di pork-busters ...

mah!


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Pork-busters e' da Oscar:carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (22 Dicembre 2009)

grazie,
ma posso fare di più!:mrgreen:

anzi,
credo di averlo fatto


----------



## Lettrice (22 Dicembre 2009)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> E' solo ulteriore comprova del fatto che la libertà non basta pretenderla, bisognerebbe guadagnarsela con la maturazione.
> In quel sito penso che, malgrado l'età media, di "maturi" ce ne siano ben pochi.



La liberta' per me ha poco a che vedere con questo... _la liberta'_ la dovrebbero avere tutti sempre e comunque.

Una persona che si iscrive in certi social network piu' che libero e' semplicemente in gabbia.


----------



## MK (22 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Una persona che si iscrive in certi social network piu' che libero e' semplicemente in gabbia.


 
Assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## Minerva (22 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La liberta' per me ha poco a che vedere con questo... _la liberta'_ la dovrebbero avere tutti sempre e comunque.
> 
> Una persona che si iscrive in certi social network piu' che libero e' semplicemente in gabbia.


 ma certo: se la verità rende liberi.........


----------



## Grande82 (22 Dicembre 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La liberta' per me ha poco a che vedere con questo... _la liberta'_ la dovrebbero avere tutti sempre e comunque.
> 
> Una persona che si iscrive in certi social network piu' che libero e' semplicemente in gabbia.


 è una bellissima affermazione.
le persone che si incontrano in chat sono spesso sole e per lo più non hanno grandi interazioni sociali. 
L'unico periodo della mia vita in cui ho provato ad iscrivermi ad una di queste chat è stato quando avevo la sensazione di voler scappare, di voler trovare una via alternativa alla vita che facevo... mi pareva di soffocare, forse... 
non a scopo di 'incontro', ma per cercare qualcuno con cui parlare di un momento di disagio... che strano, vero? eppure ho tanti amici, forse dai nostri amici ci sentiamo giudicati e vorremmo a volte avere una voce 'esterna'..


----------



## Bruja (22 Dicembre 2009)

*Grande*



Grande82 ha detto:


> è una bellissima affermazione.
> le persone che si incontrano in chat sono spesso sole e per lo più non hanno grandi interazioni sociali.
> L'unico periodo della mia vita in cui ho provato ad iscrivermi ad una di queste chat è stato quando avevo la sensazione di voler scappare, di voler trovare una via alternativa alla vita che facevo... mi pareva di soffocare, forse...
> non a scopo di 'incontro', ma per cercare qualcuno con cui parlare di un momento di disagio... che strano, vero? eppure ho tanti amici, forse dai nostri amici ci sentiamo giudicati e vorremmo a volte avere una voce 'esterna'..


Può essere vero, e se gli amici possono giudicarci e farci imbarazzare, gli amici "virtuali" sono certamente quelli più facili alla lusinga ed all'auto-promozione...
della serie "come ti capisco io neppure chi ti conosce da tempo può farlo... etc..."
C'é da dire che nella vita solo quando si fa esperienza sulla propria pelle si capisce il valore, l'utilità, e l'importanza fra le persone e  fra le relazioni.
Bruja


----------



## aristocat (26 Dicembre 2009)

*Gleeden solo punta dell'iceberg*

Certo che, per quanti Social Network, o Forum, o blog in tema di tradimento possano spuntare fuori, rappresenteranno sempre e soltanto la "punta dell'iceberg" rispetto alla realtà vera, al numero reale di persone che tradiscono e restano in silenzio ...


----------

